# john deere 300



## mb8796 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a john deere 300 mower that the 16 hp kohler k341 is bad. my Question is does anyone know will the k321 14 hp engine also fit this as a friend has one I can get cheap. Thanks in advance. :usa:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea, but still wanted to welcome you to the forum! If it's that cheap, I'd still get it and make it work!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I say ditto - if the price is right , get it. The only issue is if the new motor fits properly under the hood - wiring and everything else shouldnt be an issue.


----------

